# WARNING!!! VERY GRAPHIC!!!! 50 Cal. Muzzleloader Accident



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Dont know the story but this dude is lucky to be alive I guess

He may have put a double load in it....since it was so close to the chamber......

WOW


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

These Photos are *VERY GRAPHIC IN NATURE!!!!*


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Unbelievable. you're right. he should count his blessings, as it were.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I just looked at the photos and the third hand does not match the other two....maybe after reconstructive surgery????


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

For Sale: _my _50 cal muzzle loader


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I was always taught to mark a brass punch rod so you know the stages of loading....whether its just empty, powder or loaded......


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

these pics are worthless without the story ......


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

OK.....Ill go impromptu......


A good friend of mine, along with two guides were high in the Rocky Mountain National Park hunting a bigfoot that was spotted along side of Wally World just prior to our visit......We had just finished off a good breakfast of Spotted Owl and Eagle eggs when the guides got up and said lets go get em......After a 3 mile hike to the top of Mt. Everest we had spotted sum scat and it looked and smelled fresh....guide even stated it tasted fresh.....ill leave that one to him....we rounded the next ravine and there she was a beauty for sho....stood 7' tall and had a smell that was somewhere between the outhouse door on a shrimp boat and the scat we just sampled.....my good friend Dave got his shooting stick out from the pack and said he was first to shoot........he got into position and got his gun up and let her have it.......thats when it all went wrong.....

watch the video.......


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> For Sale: _my _50 cal muzzle loader


Amen to that!

This is why God created modern smokeless powder!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Savage Model 10MLSS .50 calibre Muzzleloader Rifle*

I got these pictures, also.
Could not decide if it was ok or not to post these pictures.
Here is one more with the instructions highlighted.
blue.dog


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I worked at Alpine Gun Range just south of Ft. Worth when I was growing up from 6th grade on to 12th grade on weekends and summers as a trap boy and range boy. We had a 50 cal. muzzle loader accident on the 100 yard range once very similar to this one. The gun was hung on the wall at the range for years to remind us what can happen. No one knows for sure, but we think he double loaded it, but some disagreed with that and had other theories. He had severe burns to his hand and face and the barrell splintered worse than this one in the pics. This was many years ago when everyone was still using FFF-G blackpowder. Just like anything else, you better pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Many years ago my uncle had a black powder rifle expode and the barrel went threw his neck. His daughter in law was there. She is a nurse and she used a Mcdonalds straw to reconnect the main blood vessel.

He lived for about 15 years into his upper 60's. Could not speak(carried a pad to write on), had some hand arm movement issues, but lead a pretty normal life. He drove himself, Lived by himself and travel all over Europe one summer by himself.

He was lucky to live. The straw and Daughter in law knowing what to do saved his life.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been thinking about getting one or two for my son and I to plink with.....I dont know if it is worth the risk......I guess it is all up to your risk tolerance and how you treat firearms......and how well/much you keep up with what you are doing


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

For the barrel to look like that, I'd almost bet the bullet/ball had not been properly seated against the charge.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

A good reason the keep your non trigger hand away from the barrel. With a rest like that, you shouldn't need your free hand around the forestock / barrel area.

I keep my left hand tucked under the rear stock, forming a "V" with my thumb / index finger with palm against my right shoulder / arm area.

This is a good reminder for me to keep doing that. 

Wow.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Me too!!


troutslayer said:


> I was always taught to mark a brass punch rod so you know the stages of loading....whether its just empty, powder or loaded......


----------

